

Http://www.codesounding.org/indexeng.html - ysorter78

The primary goal of CodeSounding is to make it possible hear the sound of execution of a software, assigning instruments and notes to Java programming statements (if, for, etc), so that the flowing of execution could be played as a flow of music.
======
ilkhd2
This is called Sonification. Have very old history, starting from listening to
RF noise produced by logical elements switching from 1->0 or 0->1\. I used
this technique before when debugged software for Atmel AVR. Put your PCB
inside the AM antenna of the receiver and you can hear (and guess) what is
happening inside.

~~~
ysorter78
Very interesting! Is available any video? Maybe you could also enjoy the
"Institute for Algorhythmics" - see
<http://www.algorhythmics.net/en/?page_id=2>

